# Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

Thought I would give something back for all the info I have gleaned off the forums.
I finally got around to making a set of removal tools and took out the new double-DIN CD/Cassette in my 2002 GTI w/Monsoon
Here's some pics:-






































(All the bottom wires go to the cd-changer socket)



[Modified by UKAUSSI, 12:09 AM 11-29-2001]


----------



## vw2.0gti (Nov 15, 2000)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (UKAUSSI)*

I am looking into switching out my 02 double din CD also and I was wondering what you were going to replace it with? Do you think that it is possible that a single din can easily go back in there with the cubby hole tray? or would it be easier to put in a Double Din, any special way of wiring a new Head Unit for the Monsoon sound system?
Your info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (vw2.0gti)*

I have spent a lot of time over the past couple of days looking through the forums as well as the web sites of Crutchfield and Blaupunkt. What I found was that the Blaupunkt was the easiest to install (plugs are mostly the same on the back and it works withe the Monsoon) although not the best quality. Most people were very happy with the upgrade and found that it sounded better than the OEM unit and improved the sound from the Monsoon also.
I think I am going to go with a Blaupunkt Heidelberg CD51 as the unit is black (same as my dash) and the color scheme matches at night. (SEE other post below)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=136638 
One of the reasons for switching is that I wanted the extra DIN space for a boost guage and maybe oil temp and EGT guages. I think I would need to have a single DIN cage though but haven't got that far yet.
Can anyone else help










[Modified by UKAUSSI, 11:06 AM 11-29-2001]


----------



## SantaCruz SL (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (UKAUSSI)*

Same here... what do we need for a single install?








Does anyone know if Crutchfield has an adapter for the 2002 Double Din Plug (as I have been reading that it is different somehow)?


----------



## vw2.0gti (Nov 15, 2000)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (SantaCruz SL)*

And which wire is the "K-wire" that the dealer is fussing about not changing the factory radio because of their VAG tool.


----------



## vw2.0gti (Nov 15, 2000)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (UKAUSSI)*

UKAUSSI,
I HAVE A QUESTION THAT I HOPE THAT YOU CAN ANSWER. IF I WANTED TO WIRE UP A STEREO JACK (FOR A MP3 PLAYER) TO THE CD CHANGER CONNECTION. I SEE WHERE IN THE WIRING DIAGRAM THAT IT SHOWS LEFT AND RIGHT INPUTS, BUT WHAT DO I NEED TO DO TO ACTIVATE THE CD CHANGER FUNCTION? DO I HAVE TO JUMP A WIRE TO MAKE IT ACTIVE? TO MAKE THE RADIO THINK THAT THERE IS A CD CHANGER CONNECTED? HOW WOULD I WIRE SOMETHING LIKE THAT?


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (vw2.0gti)*

Sorry, but as far as I am aware you cannot use these controls as they are VERY specific. Only a couple of CD-changers other than OEM will work. I maybe wrong as I am not an audiophile but 99% sure.
If you want to hook up MP3 etc I suggest getting a different HU which has those inputs. To get an idea look on the Blaupunkt website, this will tell you which units have aux inputs etc. http://www.blaupunktusa.com/receivers/receivers_index.html 
Also, there are many other makes of HU that will also work but I have not got that far yet. 
My next step is to see if there is a way to filter out the low freq from the signal going from the HU to the Monsoon amp and redirect it to a subwoofer. Can anyone help with this ???


----------



## newbiewithGTI2002 (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (UKAUSSI)*

As I already posted before somewhere else, you'll see that the wiring is completely different from the other Monsoons. The pin spacing in these new plugs is different... So you won't be able to hook up the plugs from the Blau or the Metra harness either. So there is no direct fit as we stand, meaning you'll have to cut/splice wires.
UKAUSSI, could you also shoot the antenna plug ? For the record, Bosch has recently introduced (2 weeks ago in Canada) a converter to make the new plug fit the old-style plug.
You'll also see that there are no wires for "dimmer" and "ignition". Those are handled by the CAN & CAN + wires... So the radio receives data now, not signals on wires...







The negative wire speakers are also all black, except for one. The left front wires are inverted (yellow is negative, black positive). My car was also like that.
I was able to replace the double din by a CD51 Heidelberg and a A09 indash cd changer, so I don't think you'll have problems fitin g a single din & tray.



[Modified by newbiewithGTI2002, 5:45 PM 11-30-2001]


----------



## vw2.0gti (Nov 15, 2000)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (newbiewithGTI2002)*

That is exactly what I was going to put in place of the factory Monsoon Double din.. the A09 in-dash cd changer and the CD51. 
1) What did you do with the CAN CAN wires that are used for the VAG signals??
2) Did you have any problems fitting both the CD51 and A09 on top of each other? Did both trim rings from both units fit or did you have to modify them? 
3) How did the slip on sleeves hold onto the plastic, are they secure enough to hold both din units?
thanks for the info in advance....

"As I already posted before somewhere else, you'll see that the wiring is completely different from the other Monsoons. The pin spacing in these new plugs is different... So you won't be able to hook up the plugs from the Blau or the Metra harness either. So there is no direct fit as we stand, meaning you'll have to cut/splice wires.
UKAUSSI, could you also shoot the antenna plug ? For the record, Bosch has recently introduced (2 weeks ago in Canada) a converter to make the new plug fit the old-style plug.
You'll also see that there are no wires for "dimmer" and "ignition". Those are handled by the CAN & CAN + wires... So the radio receives data now, not signals on wires... The negative wire speakers are also all black, except for one. The left front wires are inverted (yellow is negative, black positive). My car was also like that.
I was able to replace the double din by a CD51 Heidelberg and a A09 indash cd changer, so I don't think you'll have problems fitin g a single din & tray."


----------



## newbiewithGTI2002 (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (vw2.0gti)*

That is exactly what I was going to put in place of the factory Monsoon Double din.. the A09 in-dash cd changer and the CD51. 
1) What did you do with the CAN CAN wires that are used for the VAG signals??
- I just left them in the big thing, unplugged. So far, no problems.
2) Did you have any problems fitting both the CD51 and A09 on top of each other? Did both trim rings from both units fit or did you have to modify them? 
- No, they fit just right.
3) How did the slip on sleeves hold onto the plastic, are they secure enough to hold both din units?
- They are quite secure, although not enough to my liking. But it'll have to do !
thanks for the info in advance....
You're welcome !


----------



## vickielman (Sep 25, 2001)

So, it may be possible to replace the double DIN unit with the old style single DIN unit? I pick up my '02 Jetta next week after waiting since August. I had purchased the VW indash Changer which works with the old style single DIN units. The dealer acted like it couldn't be done (replacing the new unit with old + changer), or that if it could it would cost a lot of money because wiring harnesses were different or something. I doubt that they have even looked at it or tried to change anything out, of course. But, doggonit, I wanted this in dash changer, its been sitting around for the past two months waiting for my car! Since I haven't picked up my car yet, I haven't had anyone take a look. Any more thoughts anyone? 
TIA, 
Vicki


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (vickielman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So, it may be possible to replace the double DIN unit with the old style single DIN unit? I pick up my '02 Jetta next week after waiting since August. I had purchased the VW indash Changer which works with the old style single DIN units. The dealer acted like it couldn't be done (replacing the new unit with old + changer), or that if it could it would cost a lot of money because wiring harnesses were different or something. I doubt that they have even looked at it or tried to change anything out, of course. But, doggonit, I wanted this in dash changer, its been sitting around for the past two months waiting for my car! Since I haven't picked up my car yet, I haven't had anyone take a look. Any more thoughts anyone? 
TIA, 
Vicki[HR][/HR]​I am not sure if it will work as apparently the plugs are different. 
Take a pic of the back of your in-dash cd and the adapter plug you have and compare against my pic above. Please post it also so we can also compare.


----------



## newbiewithGTI2002 (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (UKAUSSI)*

It is feasible, but I never said it was easy or without problems








Right now, my radio is constantly "ON" (since the ignition wire is non-existent) and doesn't dim (ditto). I had to plug the dim, ignition and 12 volt wires on the same B+ wire from the car to make it work. This means shutting the radio down every time or come back to a drained battery ...
I don't think a dealer would let you go with a car like that... They'll have to wait until someone does an interface for these







CAN wires...
I'd skip the VW indash unit and go with a Blau, personnaly. I don't think you'll like the sound of the OEM unit after all (IMHO).



[Modified by newbiewithGTI2002, 5:00 PM 12-3-2001]


----------



## vickielman (Sep 25, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (UKAUSSI)*

Yeah, I'll see what I can do as far a pic after I take delivery of my car. I got a call today, and it *may* be ready to go tomorrow, they just needed to install the spoiler I think. 
Thanks,
Vicki


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (UKAUSSI)*

UKAUSSI: Thanks, your photos answer a question that is sure to come up on the forum...and thats that the double din headunit is made by Panasonic.


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (cchristensen)*








I knew Matsu****a rang a bell, just couldn't remember who it was


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (UKAUSSI)*

UK Aussie:
Thanks very much for taking the pictures and posting them.
I also have a 2002 car, with the same radio as you have. I am in the process of installing my GSM phone in the car, and need to determine if the radio will support the following two functions:
1) Muting of the radio when the phone rings (normally accomplished by grounding out a pin on the radio with a signal from the phone).
2) Input of the sound from the telephone (received signal) to one or more of the speakers in the car.
I earlier made a post to the Car Audio forum, asking about this, and got some very helpful advice from SSheikh, our resident electronics expert, and also EngineerGuy, who works in the mobile phone industry. But, neither of these folks have the new radio.
Have you seen anything on your ("our") radio that looks like it would support these functions? Perhaps best to post your reply on the original thread, which is at this link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=148463&postid=1202799#1202799 
Best Regards, Michael


----------



## vw2.0gti (Nov 15, 2000)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (newbiewithGTI2002)*

newbiewithGTI2002
Can you please post pictures of your installation of the CD51 and A09 CD changer in the dash?
thanks!
Chris


----------



## DGMVW (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (vw2.0gti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]UKAUSSI,
I HAVE A QUESTION THAT I HOPE THAT YOU CAN ANSWER. IF I WANTED TO WIRE UP A STEREO JACK (FOR A MP3 PLAYER) TO THE CD CHANGER CONNECTION. I SEE WHERE IN THE WIRING DIAGRAM THAT IT SHOWS LEFT AND RIGHT INPUTS, BUT WHAT DO I NEED TO DO TO ACTIVATE THE CD CHANGER FUNCTION? DO I HAVE TO JUMP A WIRE TO MAKE IT ACTIVE? TO MAKE THE RADIO THINK THAT THERE IS A CD CHANGER CONNECTED? HOW WOULD I WIRE SOMETHING LIKE THAT?
[HR][/HR]​I think that you would be much better off getting a radio transmitter. There is one that is really small. It is called SoundFeeder SF-121 FM transmitter. It is under $20 and should work great with an ipod (sorry had to plug apple there!) This is the easiest and most cost effective method. I think that it may be possible to share an mp3 player on road trips with multiple cars too! I am not sure how far the transmitter will send a signal. Anyway this is what I will do eventually. It is a lot cheaper than hard wiring and that way you can use more than an mp3 player. You could hook up a laptop and watch dvd's, movies, play games etc... Hope that this helps. Oh and you can get this thing from 
http://www.smalldog.com Do a search for sf-121 It will pop up.


----------



## vw2.0gti (Nov 15, 2000)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (DGMVW)*

FM transmitter do not give out a goo freq response, no good highs, no good low sound. The stat for the SF121 is Audio Response:  50Hz-15KHz (+/- 3 dB). If I hard wire the connection, I get 20 to 20, CD Quality, that is what I am looking for. And on top of the that, the stock 2002 Monsoon Fm Tuner sounds muddy.
Does anyone know how to wire this up?


----------



## vwgtirob (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (UKAUSSI)*

The new "K-wire" is now two wires you don't want to connect to anything: the two CAN wires.
CAN stands for Controller Area Network, and is a data network that links together various subsystems in the car, like the power window/lock modules, the ECU, the climate control system, etc.
It is possible to decode the CAN data to figure out the dim, ignition codes, etc., but it requires the proper equipment and isn't trivial. I might take a stab at it one day, but not any time soon.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (vwgtirob)*

Rob:
Thanks for posting that information about the CAN and K wire, that is new for me, and very timely, because I am now in the process of trying to hook up my cell phone so it works through this new Double DIN radio.
Could you clarify one thing for me, please? Did the 'CAN' wire replace the 'K' wire? If so, about when was the production changeover? I have a 2002 Golf TDI that was manufactured in Brazil in August of 2001. Is there a way I can easily determine if it uses the 'CAN' wire or the 'K' wire?
Lastly, do you know how far down (into minor systems) the CAN / K wires have influence? For example, would the rainsensor mirror involve one of these two wires, because it needs to know the transmission selector position?
Michael


----------



## UKAUSSI (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (PanEuropean)*

PanEurpean:
If you have the same HU as I do then you will have the same pinouts on the back. This shows the orange/green and orange/brown as the CAN wires.
Also, don't know anything about cellphone hook-ups - sorry.


[Modified by UKAUSSI, 10:09 AM 12-4-2001]


----------



## vwgtirob (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (PanEuropean)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Rob:
Thanks for posting that information about the CAN and K wire, that is new for me, and very timely, because I am now in the process of trying to hook up my cell phone so it works through this new Double DIN radio.
Could you clarify one thing for me, please? Did the 'CAN' wire replace the 'K' wire? If so, about when was the production changeover? I have a 2002 Golf TDI that was manufactured in Brazil in August of 2001. Is there a way I can easily determine if it uses the 'CAN' wire or the 'K' wire?
Lastly, do you know how far down (into minor systems) the CAN / K wires have influence? For example, would the rainsensor mirror involve one of these two wires, because it needs to know the transmission selector position?
Michael[HR][/HR]​Apparently, if and only if you've got the double DIN unit, you've got the CAN wires and the new harness, otherwise you've got the K wire and old harness.
The two CAN wires replace the ignition switch wire, the illumination wire, the K wire, and probably some others I'm forgetting.
As far as what systems they are integrated into, that's up to the manufacturer, but they're likely to be a part of every controller in the car.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (vwgtirob)*

UKAussie and VW GTI Rob:
Thanks a lot for your helpful information, it is greatly appreciated. I'm going to go up to the dealer today and see if he has any tech bulletins explaining the new radio wiring. I'll post anything I can find.
Michael


----------



## NewbieBaby (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (vwgtirob)*

vwgtirob:
You said:
>>Apparently, if and only if you've got the double DIN unit, you've got the CAN wires and the new harness, otherwise you've got the K wire and old harness.<<
Can you say where you got this information? Thanks.


----------



## jeanmp3 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (NewbieBaby)*

One LOVELY side affect of replacing the double DIN unit with an aftermarket radio.... the VW service analyser will not be able to talk to the car's computer unless the factory stereo is hooked up to the harness. Apparently, the stereo completes the test circuit.
This means that those of us who switch HUs are faced with the grim specter of having to reattach the factory HU everytime we bring in the car for service.
Unless.... somebody knows a way to overcome this ridiculous situation.











[Modified by jeanmp3, 5:03 AM 12-5-2001]


----------



## jeanmp3 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (newbiewithGTI2002)*

Where can I get the antenna wire converter? Crutchfield didn't have it.


----------



## ChrisMD (Jun 15, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (jeanmp3)*

quote:[HR][/HR]One LOVELY side affect of replacing the double DIN unit with an aftermarket radio.... the VW service analyser will not be able to talk to the car's computer unless the factory stereo is hooked up to the harness. Apparently, the stereo completes the test circuit.[HR][/HR]​Absolutely not true. The radio does not complete anything. The dealer will refuse to connect their diagnostic tool to the car because the data wire to the radio can ruin their tool if it's connected to an aftermarket unit. The solution is to make sure the data wire is not connected to the aftermarket unit. I have documentation in the glovebox from the stereo shop stating that the data wire is not connected and the stereo was installed professionally. The dealer had no problem hooking up my car to their diagnostics.
If you do it yourself, take polaroids of the install showing the data wire not connected. Or swap it each time if you're comfortable doing that. Then they definitely can't give you any problems at all.


[Modified by ChrisMD, 12:23 AM 12-5-2001]


----------



## jeanmp3 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (ChrisMD)*

Hi Chris,
I brought my 2002 Passat in for service this morning. It used to have the double DIN premium 6 unit described in this post. It now has an aftermarket head unit. The factory harness is completely unused. Nothing is connected to it. The power for my new HU is wired straight to the battery, and the ignition wire is wired to the fusebox.
The VW analyser was unable to talk to the computer of my car. They told me that it was because the factory HU was disconnected. I watched as they hooked up the analyser after I showed them the factory harness wasn't used. It wasn't working.
It's a bit of a mystery. Perhaps there is another explanation. I am going to return to the service guys with my factory head unit connected to see if that solves the problem.


----------



## MADBUG (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (jeanmp3)*

I have an idea for this problem of the VAG not being able to read the ecu without the hu in place.It'll involve cut/splicing of the factory harness,though.
(1)Cut the factory connectors from the harness.
(2)Lengthen the wires so they will reach down under the dash.
(3)Splice the factory connectors back onto the ends.
(4)Tap into those lengthened wires at the dash cut out,for use with the new hu.

Now you have the fac hu connectors under the dash.If you have to go to the dealer,just temporarily connect the factory hu under the dash.Turn on the power,and re-enter the security code.

That should be a viable option.Just take a little work.


----------



## ChrisMD (Jun 15, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (jeanmp3)*

Jeanmp3,
I'm sorry. I didn't realize that the new units were so different. I have an early 2002 that had the original single-din Monsoon. Still, it sounds really fishy that it doesn't work.







I'm not saying that I don't believe you, but I have to wonder if there's something the dealer doesn't know?? Anyone have similar experiences?
Did you have the aftermarket installed professionally? If so, I would check with them, maybe they can do a little research. My installer did all kinds of research for me before I had the Alpine installed. (Can't get that kind of service from Circuit City.







)


----------



## NewbieBaby (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (UKAUSSI)*

bumpdity bump bump, bump bumping, a good thread.


----------



## jeanmp3 (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (vw2.0gti)*

Hi VW2.0 GTI...
Could you post a link to where I might be able to find that @#^%@& Bosch antenna adapter?
Thanks!


----------



## MK4AVANT (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (newbiewithGTI2002)*

Has anyone came out with a wiring harness yet for 2002 Jettas with Double Din Headunit? I want to replace my double din with a in dash dvd player and tv hu, but I am hesitant to do so, b/c of the complications with the CAN CAN wires? I don't want to splice any factory wires. Thanks in advance.


----------



## vw2.0gti (Nov 15, 2000)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (MK4AVANT)*

Nope, nobody has an adapter yet for the 02 DD radio. I have been searching everywhere, we are just going to have to wait.


----------



## newbiewithGTI2002 (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (vw2.0gti)*

Bosch has one already. I held it in my hands ! (I swear !). The guy I bought the HU from took it from its Bosch rep.


----------



## MK4AVANT (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (newbiewithGTI2002)*

Can you give me info on where I can order it from. I would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Engineer Guy (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (UKAUSSI)*

Thanks for the informative pix and info above...
One small bit of insight... The CAN bus is a form of internal software communication used within the Auto Industry. Two reasonable GUESSES, based on what I know about CAN, are: 
1. The HU does, indeed, need to be connected for the analytical equipment used by VW to work. Analogous to IEEE-488 or RS-485 communication loops, the HU represents a "node" or piece of equipment on the CAN bus, and test equipment needs to be instructed that it is not there; perhaps not a test mode that stock VW test gear has enabled. Likewise, when you plug and unplug a piece of USB bus equipment, it has to go through the "discovery" mode where it is recognized on your Computer.
2. CAN is very different from the K wire protocol. Whatever applied about having the K wire connected or not connected during test modes likely does not have anything to do with the set of questions above re: the K wire. 
I don't deal with CAN bus issues every day like my work pals, so I can't say just yet on how one avoids having to connect the HU back in during Service visits. 
It's much easier on Car Manufacturers to send software commands via the CAN bus to dim HU illumination lights, for example, than to run a separate Illumination wire. So, the CAN bus allows much more Command and Control activity on a wire pair w/o running wires for each little Auto function. This saves money and wire harness weight. Sounds silly but, yes, a lot of little incremental savings is how Manufacturers cut down on cost and weight, not thinking of how these designs affects things like Aftermarket sound system flexibility. Hopefully, some VAG wizard will tell us all what the changes in the test mode commands are, and you can then inform the VW Service Techs on what to do to get around these test roadblocks.


----------



## vwgtirob (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (Engineer Guy)*

If I had a 2002, I'd have all this crap sorted out already.


----------



## MK4AVANT (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (vwgtirob)*

You wouldn't have it sorted out already, cause there aren't any harnesses for 2002's yet, that would be an obstacle for you. Now if you were to be impatient you would have spliced into factory wires or wire it directly to battery which would be the improper way to sort it out.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (Engineer Guy)*

Full pinouts (from VW) for this new radio have been posted at this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=148463


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (PanEuropean)*

Here is a picture of the connector that fits into the back of the Premium 6 radio.


----------



## MK4AVANT (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (PanEuropean)*

Does this mean there is a harness for the 2002 double din radios?


----------



## DGMVW (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (MK4AVANT)*

ttt


----------



## MK4AVANT (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Pulled out my 2002 dbl-DIN CD, pics & wiring diagram (DGMVW)*

Anyone have any info to when the 2002 wiring harness will be coming out?


----------

